# 60mcg Clenbuterol/Espirol - anyone tried these?



## kessler (Feb 19, 2014)

Seems like alpha pharma is a firm favourite, but I have the opportunity to get a bottle of 60mcg "Espirol" clen.

Anyone got feedback on these?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@kessler

Can you upload photos of the container and tablets?


----------



## kessler (Feb 19, 2014)

Echo said:


> @kessler
> 
> Can you upload photos of the container and tablets?


Sure:



Given the pill dosage I got a feeling these might be re-packaged Chinese clen


----------



## kessler (Feb 19, 2014)

Echo said:


> @kessler
> 
> Can you upload photos of the container and tablets?


I posted a picture of the container as it appears on the website - seems my post wasnt approved by the mods. If you google "espirol clenbuterol" there is a picture on the second link


----------



## kessler (Feb 19, 2014)

Great. I received the pills today and it says 5-HTP Complex on the label. Do you think I've been scammed or is the label a way to get the shipment through customs?!?


----------



## Pakora (Apr 7, 2014)

I got the same mate. It's just for customs sake. its the real stuff


----------

